# Transplanted Americans



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My girlfriend and I moved here from the States in October. She got a job relatively quickly running a real estate office and while I had a job when I got here in October for my family firm as we were trying to get established here over the last year, I ran into some disagreements with management, my mother, and I left the company. Sorry about the run on sentence. So now I contemplate getting into real estate at her office. Even though I have never been a realtor I have been in construction and a land developer my whole career. Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated. Otherwise I have been putting out CVs to recruiters in Construction and Development and have been underwhelmed at the response even though I have 26 years experience- the last 7 running a 150 employee firm in Minnesota.

I am 48 and she is 38. We are a lot of fun to be around, at least we think so. We've made some good friends already: Locals, Canadians, Iranians, oh and lets not forget that cute Australian couple we have become really good friends with-you know who you are S & R. 

We are starting to feel like we know our way around pretty well and finding fun places all of the time. If you have any suggestions on places to go out clubbing, recreating on weekends please let us know. Also if there are any American expat groups that get together socially it would be great to hear from you. 

If you need any help on finding villas or apartments let us know, if you are an agent unhappy with your current job let us know. If you know of any good construction management jobs please let me know, otherwise I might have to follow through on this real estate thing.

Take Care and looking forward to hearing from you,

Bart and Carrie


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I have pm'd you.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Bart and Carrie,

I just want to say welcome to the forum, but also where have you moved to? I have read and re-read your post and can't seem to find your destination.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Wanted to welcome you both as well. Like Michelle, I couldn't find anywhere in your post as to where you are either. *


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I checked the profile, found Dubai, and assumed that was where he wanted to post. So I moved the thread. If you really wanted it in general introductions, let me know and I'll move it back. Please edit it to show where you are from, first, though. And welcome!


----------



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I should have probably gone to the dubai forum but i just followed the rec to post in introductions.


----------



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

We moved to Dubai. Sorry for the lack of info. I have had the internet not working for the last two days so sorry for the delay. Went to an Aussie rules football game today with our Aussie friends. It was a glorious sunny day. Thanks for the reply
Bart


----------



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Geordie,

Out internet has been down the last two days so just caught up at our friends flat. I looked quick at the PM and will cross reference it tomorrow with the recruiters I have been posting with. To be honest with you my friend has a really good job for Remax in Dubai and we are kind of stuck on living either here or Abu Dhabi, or possibly somewhere in between. I am curious though what type of positions you are filling in Oman, and in what part of the counrty?

Bart


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

it is not me Bart, I saw it posted on another forum.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

bart59 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> If you need any help on finding villas or apartments let us know, if you are an agent unhappy with your current job let us know. If you know of any good construction management jobs please let me know, otherwise I might have to follow through on this real estate thing.
> ...


Hi, I'm American too. I've been living in Dubai for 6 months now. I'm married to an Iranian and we're living in International City but not so happy with it. My husband works in Jumeirah so if you know of any affordable studios in or around Jumeirah i'd appreciate a PM. 

Have a fun stay in Dubai!


----------



## badmelvin (Oct 11, 2008)

We have been temporarily working in Dubai for a few months and hope to be making a permanent move from Central Europe in the next 6 weeks... little nervous about that so would love to meet up with some cool people, becaue of the temporary living thing I havent been able to get out much but now it looks like we will be calling it home at least for a little while... I will PM you!

cheers


----------

